# ما هي أكثر مشكلة متواترة في أجهزة غسيل الكلى؟



## glucose (22 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....

أنا مهندسة طبية أقوم بأبحاث لاختيار مشروع الماجستير , وتقريباً اخترت المجال العريض الذي هو جهاز غسيل الكلى , أريد سؤال المهندسين الذين يتعاملون بكثرة مع هذا الجهاز ومعرفة ما هي أكثر المشاكل التي تتكرر في الجهاز وتؤثر على سلامة المريض أو تقلل من رضا المريض عن عملية الغسيل .

هل الجهاز آمن 100% أم أن هناك أخطاءً قاتلة قد تحدث للمريض الموصول على الجهاز

مشكلة تأرجح ضغط المريض الموصول على الجهاز هل هي مشكلة طبية بحتة وعلاجها طبي بحت أم يمكن معالجتها تقنياً؟؟؟



جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (22 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اختي الفاضلة...
بإيجاز...ليس هناك اعطال محددة في الاجهزة ولكن الجهاز حسب الشركة الصانعة وتوصياتها يحتوي على انظمة مراقبة وتنظيف دورية ومتعددة وهي تعمل عند تشغيل الجهاز وعند انتهاء جلسة المريض الاول والمريض التالي وكذلك برامج اسبوعية و/او شهرية وسنوية للتاكد من الجهاز.

الاكثر شيوعا كعطل: هي وحدة ro الجهاز يتأثر بكفاءة الماء وحيث ان الجهاز يحتوي سوائل (ماء ومواد الغسيل)تمر خلال مضخات خاصة فان التكلس وارد في اي منطقة وهناك برامج خاصة للتنظيف وبعد ستة اشهر او سنة يفضل ان يقوم المهندس المختص بصيانة المضخات والانابيب الخاصة.


الحالة الطبية التي تعطل الجهاز: هي عدم ملائمة فلاتر الغسيل او انابيب نقل الدم للجهاز والتي قد تؤدي الى تجلط الدم او اختلاف الضغط بين الحدود المسموحة في الجهاز فيتوقف كعطل مؤقت، وكذلك محاليل الغسيل وموصليتها لها تأثير كبير على عمل الجهاز حيث ان الاختلاف في الموصلية بسبب المحاليل او الماء او الاثنين معا يعمل على ايقاف الجهاز.

هناك اعطال فنية نادرة الحصول في الاجهزة عندما تكون حديثة ولكن مع مرور الزمن قد تتلف بعض الصمامات و المضخات، تكلس على الحساسات ادى تكرار التنظيف الى تقليل كفاءة الحساس.
لوحة المفاتيح احيانا قد يصيب بعض اجزائها التلف و التمزق.


اختلاف الضغط و انقطاع الماء وانتهاء محاليل الغسيل وانقطاع الكهرباء اثناء الجلسة جميعها يتم استدراكها في الاقسام الخاصة بغسيل الكلى والجهاز يعطي مؤشرا على ذلك ولكن من الامور نادرة الحصول مع خبرتي العملية وهي عدم مكافئة فلتر الغسيل او سرعة الغسيل مع وزن المريض و وقت الجلسة واحيانا قد يتسبب الفلتر بعمل حساسية لبعض المرضى

الخلاصة: جهاز غسيل الكلى من اكثر الاجهزة الطبية امانا اذا تم التعامل معه بصورة صحيحة فهو يحتوي انظمة متعددة ومعقدة ولا تتم الجلسة على المريض دون ان يجتاز الجهاز الفحص الخاص به وفي بعض الاجهزة تكون مراحل الفحص اكثر من دورتين.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته


----------



## islamov (23 فبراير 2011)

أخي محمد الكسواني 
اشكرك على ردت على سؤال الاخت الكريمه ,لكن اريد منك اذا تكرمت ان تفصل في موضوع جهاز غسيل الكلى على النحو التالي اذا تكرمت ..نفع الله بك 

1. A description of the clinical requirements for a dialysis machine and the dialysis process carried out by a typical machine. (2000 words)

A detailed Parts Tree and the functions the parts perform. A description of the parts tree should be included.
Functional Subsystems and established Conceptual Design as a Function Family Tree. A description of the Conceptual Design should be included.

Requirements for CE Marking

Discussion, Suggestions for improvement and Conclusion
 شكرا سلفا.


----------



## M03.0 (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخ محمد


----------



## خالد بابكر على (1 مارس 2011)

انا مهندس كمبيوتر لدي بعض الخبرات في الاجهزة الطبية و لكن اريد بعض الكتب الحديثة التي تساعد في تشغيل اجهزة الرنين المغنطيسي


----------

